# Time to Step off the ledge.  1st Fatty



## birdman1099 (Feb 5, 2010)

Here we go.....

I decided to do something a bit easy for my first smoke.  I'll be attempting a Pizza Fatty to be served at our Super Bowl get together.

I picked up:

Italian Sausage to be rolled out
Honey ham slices
Sliced Mozz cheese
Sliced Pepperoni
Tomato paste 


Preperation:
I will roll out the Sausage
Cover with a layer of Ham. (i'm gonna sear it in a pan first)
Apply a thin layer of Tomato paste seasoned with oregano and garlic
cover with Mozz Slices
Layer out the Pepperoni.
roll it out

Roll on the Bacon Weave

Smoke with hickory and apple at 300 until int. temp of 165

let sit for 15 min (or so)

Apply a small amout of Pizza sauce on top.

sprinkle with fresh shredded Parmigiano Reggiano and Mozz cheese.

Serve sliced.....

Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like you have things under control.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 5, 2010)

MMMMMM! Sounds like someones taste buds will be dancing next Sunday.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## smokin dad (Feb 5, 2010)

sounds so good I may have to try one tonight 
Was going to do something similar but w/o the ham


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2010)

Now that sounds like a good fattie but really is one gonna be enough.???


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 5, 2010)

What Mark said.  If you're expecting a crowd, one won't be enough--
better call for reinforcements!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






:PDT_Armataz_01_  40:


----------



## jak757 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan to me.  And I think the others are right...might want to do more than one!


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 5, 2010)

Ditto, sounds like a plan.  Why sear the ham?  Flavor?

Good luck with your first.


----------



## birdman1099 (Feb 5, 2010)

Personal preference, I suppose.  When I make a pizza with ham on it, I like the ham on top to get a little crunchy.  I'm trying to get a similar result.  I realize it will probably be a waste of time...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I am only making one because the menu was already set.  This is just an addition.

Here in Indy we are getting a lot of snow....  I hope it is gone by Sunday....


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 5, 2010)

anyone ever tried an Italian like this wrapped in Prosciutto instead of bacon? Or maybe the Prociutto should go inside.


----------



## birdman1099 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thread continued here....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...788#post439788


( i hope the re-direct is ok...)


----------

